#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-04
<meonkeys> valorie: sure, I wouldn't mind a google+ invite, if you've got any left. My gmail username is "haircut".
<valorie> so haircut@gmail.com ?
<meonkeys> yes
<meonkeys> just trying to be slightly sneaky there and outwit any email harvesters that might read a log from this chat, should any exist. :)
<MarkDude> well we are at risk with the mail list
<meonkeys> hmm, I don't believe I'm on an ubuntu-us-wa mailing list
<valorie> sorry about that
<meonkeys> no worries!
<valorie> sent, though
<meonkeys> thanks!
<meonkeys> I generally plaster my email all over the Internet lately anyway. gmail spam filters are excellent.
<meonkeys> (knock on wood)
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I'm everywhere
<Lancelot> ahoy thar
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-05
<meonkeys> valorie: I never got the google+ invite. Did you send it to haircut@gmail.com?
<valorie> I did
<valorie> I'll send something to the ubuntu-washington circle, and that should trigger another invite
<meonkeys> ah, ok
<meonkeys> thanks!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-06
<tenach> Greetins.
<tenach> Greetings, even.
<valorie> hey tenach
<tenach> Hello valorie :D
<valorie> how is your summer going?
<valorie> hot here today
<valorie> 81
<tenach> valorie: it is going well! I've been doing a TON of bike riding down the waterfront with my younger brother and I may have a job finally!
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> bike riding sounds good
<valorie> my bike was stolen years ago and I never replaced it
<tenach> It's currently 79 here.
<valorie> where are you going to work?
<tenach> Darn. I've had my bike for about ten years now, I'm amazed it still works.
<tenach> Out on the Key Peninusla, for a company called Skazy (pronounced scuzzy).
<valorie> will you move out there, or commute by ferry?
<tenach> I'll be commuting across the bridge with my friend who already works there.
<tenach> I live near the Narrows, so it's not too bad. It's about a 25-30 minute drive.
<valorie> sounds good
<valorie> and money, good also
<valorie> eating, shelter, all that good stuff
<tenach> Most definitely...
<tenach> I can finally get back on my feet, as it were.
<valorie> \o/
 * valorie goes afk for a few mins
<tenach> Hello MarkDude 
<MarkDude> Hello tenach 
<valorie> MarkDude: do you know if we have an ubuntu table for OSCON?
<valorie> it costs money to do the venue-only pass this time
<MarkDude> I will bug them again, thx for the reminder
<MarkDude> I think they are hella busy, as am I
<valorie> don't want to pay if there is no where to hang out
<MarkDude> No doubt
<valorie> also, we have a banner I can get if we have a table
<MarkDude> They are pretty good with passes and stuff
<valorie> I hope
<MarkDude> Lyz has the new one that Cali got also
<valorie> well, the website says it's $25
<valorie> we bought our own
<MarkDude> With her Princess Leia magic
<valorie> since we're still not official
<valorie> I got stickers from her for U-W
<MarkDude> Did you hear she is engaged now- she's almost official
<MarkDude> :D
<valorie> yep
<valorie> sounds like it was a great weekend
<MarkDude> Yep
 * MarkDude calls her bf Mamoth hunter
<valorie> off to dinner then PFLAG
<MarkDude> So I told her congrats on soon being mrs Mammoth Hunter :)
<MarkDude> Have fun
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-07
<meonkeys> valorie: thank you, I actually *did* get the Google+ invite! Sorry, for some reason I didn't get anything in my inbox, but then when I just visited plus.google.com it worked.
<MarkDude> Invites were opened again a few minutes ago
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts
<MarkDude> Vic from Google
<meonkeys> cool.
<meonkeys> Yeah, all I was saying is that I expected an email [invite].
<valorie> email invites have been really sporadic
<valorie> did my best....
<valorie> my husband never got an invite either, and joinedjust like you did
<meonkeys> ah, looks like they are still having capacity issues
<meonkeys> my wife got "Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon."
<valorie> yeah, it's sporadic
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-08
<meonkeys> just tried multi-video hangout. not bad.
<meonkeys> sure would be nice if it included desktop sharing.
<tenach> G+?
<meonkeys> yes
<meonkeys> valorie: ooh, http://www.google.com/ads/preferences/view is cool, thanks
<valorie> yeah, since I found those links I've been digging around in Google backend stuffs
<valorie> rather interesting
<valorie> meonkeys: I've heard the same suggestion from others
<valorie> I hope someone is giving the G+ people the feedback
<valorie> I've been trying to weed my contact list down in Gmail too, so my phone won't load that enormous list
